# Hand laid track



## farmallsupermd (Sep 11, 2014)

I would like to hand lay my own track, and also use these track plates and spikes from this one place (cant remember there name at the moment) but i was wondering about making the ties look like concrete, and other tips to help with it, im all about super realism and detail.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

I do believe there are ties on the market that look like concrete. Try fast tracks site.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## farmallsupermd (Sep 11, 2014)

I looked on there site and didnf find anything, a was also wondering what would be the most scale rail, code 83 or 100? I was planning on using micro engineerings weathered rail.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

I do believe micro engineering has concrete ties. Code 83 is more prototypical than 100. But if you have some older engines I've heard they run better on 100. Not sure how true it is though as mine is all 100.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## farmallsupermd (Sep 11, 2014)

I just checked there website outband it says there ties have been discontinued.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah your right. They only have flex track with concrete ties now. I couldn't find any other sources either.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a web site that has data regarding proto railroad ties.

If you have an HO scale 'ruler' you can use this information and make
your own ties.

http://www.rta.org/faqs-main

I have hand laid several feet of track. It ain't easy
and you must have the right track gauge tools so that your
cars will not derail.

Don


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Before you jump into hand-laying an entire layout, I'd suggest trying a 3' or 4' long "test track" with one turnout on a piece of 1x4 pine. Use Microengineering's products and plans if you like. It might change your mind about super-realism and detail, and if it doesn't, then go for it! At least you'll have a good idea of what's ahead.


----------



## farmallsupermd (Sep 11, 2014)

I had planned on using fast tracks fixtures, mainly to make things go a bit faster.


----------

